# old skool music



## steve1975

just listening to a few old track from my clubbing days....before kids came along.
so many good were had back then :thumb:


----------



## rushy

From another Steve born in 75 who also drives a Vectra lol, have a look through this guys channel.


----------



## s29nta

Tunes!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

FPI Project Rich In Paradise was a choooon! I remember hearing that @ SUNRISE in 89. They were the days, in a field, somewhere in the countryside and everyone,, well you know what


----------



## The_Bouncer

DJ X-Ray said:


> FPI Project Rich In Paradise was a choooon! I remember hearing that @ SUNRISE in 89. They were the days, in a field, somewhere in the countryside and everyone,, well you know what


lol sound as old as me - Lydd Airport FTW :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The_Bouncer said:


> lol sound as old as me - Lydd Airport FTW :thumb:


Lol,you know that jay :thumb:


----------



## possul

Mystery land y Traxx OMG


----------



## craigeh123

Any raindance ravers here ?


----------



## iPlod999

Join soundcloud, look up on soundcloud and like em on Facebook.


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## addzSE

Nice one


----------



## nichol4s

Some of them tracks bring happy memories back, not so sure if the day after was so memorable though :wall:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

craigeh123 said:


> Any raindance ravers here ?


Yeah i used to go craig, jenkins lane. And Astoria, Lazerdrome, Telepathy etc. All them gafs


----------



## rob28

Ah good memories. Ibiza in '95, '99 and again in 2005. 
'99 was memorable for Insomnia at an outside nightclub during a thunder storm. The thunder was in time with the music. And an Amnesia closing party. The same year/era as Kevin and Perry were there.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Just remembered that on the old pc in the back room, there is circa 700gig of old school sets & records etc all from 89 to 95

In fact was listening to a bit of 'Frankie Knuckles' and LFO earlier today.

:lol: > Don't make 'em like they used ta eh !



rob28 said:


> Ah good memories. Ibiza in '95, '99 and again in 2005.
> '99 was memorable for Insomnia at an outside nightclub during a thunder storm. The thunder was in time with the music. And an Amnesia closing party. The same year/era as Kevin and Perry were there.


I bet that was absolute amazing !!. Great track indeed


----------



## R7KY D

Centreforce 88.3 fm , Is my contribution to this thread


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> Centreforce 88.3 fm , Is my contribution to this thread


Yeah they were the guvnors


----------



## Vossman

Lol you kids no nowt - I left school in '73 and was fed a diet of ABBA, Status Quo, Slade and many many others who's music is still about today ... saying that I do like dance tracks, my kids (35 and 31) go mad when its pumping out in the car and I drive up .. :lol:


----------



## R7KY D

Okay then 1 more contribution


----------



## iPlod999

Back to 89.

Accccciiiiiiiiiidddddddd.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol, what about some Danielle and Rochelle ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I remember we got the location for "Energy" in Effingham from Centreforce. 25,000 people were there at that rave, times which will never return unfortunately..


----------



## R7KY D

Dungeons , Leabridge Road :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999

Echoes, Bow flyover.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> Centreforce 88.3 fm , Is my contribution to this thread





R7KY D said:


> Dungeons , Leabridge Road :thumb:


Yep i used to go there under the road. Then the outdoor bit on the otherside :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clink St. London Bridge


----------



## xlfive

Vossman said:


> Lol you kids no nowt - I left school in '73 and was fed a diet of ABBA, Status Quo, Slade and many many others who's music is still about today ... saying that I do like dance tracks, my kids (35 and 31) go mad when its pumping out in the car and I drive up .. :lol:


~~:lol: same here,I got my 1st job in 75 working Taylor's on Shude Hill in Manchester,It's Gone now, its a car park i think
anyway i used to go to Piccadilly every Friday and buy a few 45's and maybe a LP
I was into Status Quo big time time back then 
Still got them all today :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah i used to go craig, jenkins lane. And Astoria, Lazerdrome, Telepathy etc. All them gafs


i was to young to go to jenkins lane and lazerdrome etc but used to hear them advertised on the pirates i used to listen to - don fm ,unity etc etc . I did go to raindance loads of times at se1 in london though when there was that whole oldskool revival thing for a few years , went to tranzmission a few times at ally pally , was at the sanctuary on closing night that was feckin awesome .

i was into hardcore from about the age of 10 tuning into pirates and getting tapes off my cousin . anything 90 to 96 then there was a brief period of stuff again around 2005 ish that was good lol . but for me 90 - 96 is the golden era


----------



## The_Bouncer

Well if anyone from London remembers Starpoint FM 88.6 from around mid 86 to early 88, then yup used to help out on that station.

dialpole link up via to illegal link on Crystal Palace Parade. 

The 'Studio' was actually a squat flat in one of the blocks in Dog Kennel Hill in Dulwich. 

Was a simple set up, most of the time being spent checking the carrier wave was still up transmitting, the transmitters themselves were basically built in the old metal biscuit tins which sent out the signal to main ariel system.

Had a few well known DJ's on that station and did well but was overtaken by the larger pirates at the time in the area i.e LWR, pirate Kiss FM etc.

Wouldn't change those days for the world, a lot of fun.

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The_Bouncer said:


> Well if anyone from London remembers Starpoint FM 88.6 from around mid 86 to early 88, then yup used to help out on that station.
> 
> dialpole link up via to illegal link on Crystal Palace Parade.
> 
> The 'Studio' was actually a squat flat in one of the blocks in Dog Kennel Hill in Dulwich.
> 
> Was a simple set up, most of the time being spent checking the carrier wave was still up transmitting, the transmitters themselves were basically built in the old metal biscuit tins which sent out the signal to main ariel system.
> 
> Had a few well known DJ's on that station and did well but was overtaken by the larger pirates at the time in the area i.e LWR, pirate Kiss FM etc.
> 
> Wouldn't change those days for the world, a lot of fun.
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah i remember Starpoint jay, jazz funk soul station, and Horizon and Solar. They were the days mate :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

I always wanted to do pirate radio but it looks a bit technical !


----------



## danny-wax

heres some 90`s for ya

best music to grow up with


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## iPlod999

For loads of Old Skool mixes and tracks.

If you have soundcloud it's well worth a listen.


__
https://soundcloud.com/weloveoldskool%2Flikes

They have a Facebook page too:-

https://www.facebook.com/weloveoldskool?hc_location=stream

Regularly updated with tunes from the daze.

Right I'm gonna get right on one matey...........................erm, no I'm not. I'm off to work.

It's weird being on the other side.


----------



## gérard83

:thumbld skool jungle

[URL=//www.youtube.com/embed/AzbdBk6XQ6Y]//www.youtube.com/embed/AzbdBk6XQ6Y

this one DJ X ray


----------



## gérard83




----------



## DJ X-Ray

gérard83 said:


>


That's not really jungle, more Hardcore- This is Jungle


----------



## gérard83

DJ X-Ray said:


> That's not really jungle, more Hardcore- This is Jungle Tribe of Issachar - Code Red (X-Project remix) - YouTube


i dont said that this one was jungle


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Link isn't working gerard, try it again mate:thumb:


----------



## gérard83

didicate to U DJ X


----------



## gérard83

DJ X-Ray said:


> That's not really jungle, more Hardcore- This is Jungle Tribe of Issachar - Code Red (X-Project remix) - YouTube


:thumb:
too happy for me

old skool jungle d'n b great memories for me *sound of the underground* 
LONDON 90's the only real jungle :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

gérard83 said:


> didicate to U DJ X


:lol: Yeah bad tune gerard:thumb: ,big tune that was back in the day general levy-incredible :thumb: check dis one


----------



## DJ X-Ray

gérard83 said:


> :thumb:
> too happy for me
> 
> old skool jungle d'n b great memories for me *sound of the underground*
> LONDON 90's the only real jungle :thumb:


They are 90's jungle, classics on the scene. Heres a darkside one for ya


----------



## gérard83

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=allNiBawakw

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=W3lQ9fIpr-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=W3lQ9fIpr-I[/URL]


----------



## gérard83




----------



## Andyg_TSi

Some classic old skool for you all, get ready to remember some phat choonz:


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Classic tune from the Good old days


----------



## Andyg_TSi

^^
classic!!!


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## DJ X-Ray

One of the greatest pieces of vinyl ever made. One for the Centreforce crew .Timeless.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## s29nta

Andyg_TSi said:


> [/QUOT
> Bass heads was a top tune:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## Andyg_TSi

Cant beat a bit of Frankie Knuckles

remember these:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Andyg_TSi

The music scene from say 1987/8 to late 90's will never be beaten!

back then, it was about having a good time, the music scene was epic & everyone was too stoned/off their faces on E's and raving to cause trouble.

thursday night, warm up night for the weekend with a few beers

Friday & Saturday night dancing ya **** off gurning like a madman & getting pissed

sunday night, a few 'warm down' beers

Monday tuesday, feeling like death warmed up in work

wednesday night, planning the weekend...then see 'thursday' above

great times!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## Andyg_TSi

End of the night - start of the 'erection section' lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Another K Klass banger


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah i agree, they don't make tunes like these no more


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Love this track!


----------



## s29nta

DJ x ray and Andyg tsi , you two are digging up some propa tunes now:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Andyg_TSi

another couple of Bizarre Inc bangers!


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Boom


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Andyg_TSi

another massive phat one;


----------



## Andyg_TSi

DJ X-ray

I reckon the time has come to bring back some proper Old Skool rave nights. Clubs will be rocking on a Saturday night if somewhere did one once a month!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Andyg_TSi

nineteen nineties................time for the Guru!!! lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Andyg_TSi said:


> DJ X-ray
> 
> I reckon the time has come to bring back Old Skool nights!


Yeah definetly mate, a few of us do hold the odd night from time to to time if you know what i mean


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Andyg_TSi

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah definetly mate, a few of us do hold the odd night from time to to time if you know what i mean


Oh yes


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## cyanide69

MOAR Mr Fingers :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## R7KY D




----------



## Andyg_TSi

some KLF!!


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Anyone got any Vera's?...................laaaaavely!!!


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Ya names not down, ya not comin in!


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Who remembers this banger?


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## DJ X-Ray

This is the mix i play


----------



## DJ X-Ray

For the Sunrise crew


----------



## Andyg_TSi

mahoosive phat one!!


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## gérard83

;


----------



## gérard83

,


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## gérard83

:thumb:


DJ X-Ray said:


> Hardrive - Deep Inside - YouTube


----------



## gérard83

[URL=//www.youtube.com/embed/KozPRDvemSw]//www.youtube.com/embed/KozPRDvemSw


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## Andyg_TSi

like how he thows in back by dope deman at 9 mins in on this one






fecking awesome!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## slineclean

DREAMSCAPE’S 22nd ANNIVERSARY
8.00PM-5.00AM

SATURDAY 23rd NOVEMBER 2013
THE ROADMENDER
1 LADY LANE
NORTHAMPTON
NN1 3AH


----------



## tartanhaggis

s29nta said:


> Andyg_TSi said:
> 
> 
> 
> FELIX - Don't You Want Me (1992). - YouTube
> 
> Alison Limerick - Where Love Lives - YouTube
> 
> Bassheads - Is There Anybody Out There - YouTube
> 
> 2 Funky 2 - Brothers And Sisters - YouTube[/QUOT
> Bass heads was a top tune:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Bass heads ....... mega tune
Click to expand...


----------



## craigeh123

slineclean said:


> DREAMSCAPE'S 22nd ANNIVERSARY
> 8.00PM-5.00AM
> 
> SATURDAY 23rd NOVEMBER 2013
> THE ROADMENDER
> 1 LADY LANE
> NORTHAMPTON
> NN1 3AH


This could be awesome , if i was back from hols id consider coming out of rave retirement for this lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## tartanhaggis

*ulrasonic*

can't do the linky thing

ultrasonic - obsesssion
qfx - freedom


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Kiashuma

tartanhaggis said:


> can't do the linky thing
> 
> ultrasonic - obsesssion
> qfx - freedom


Great tunes, what about artemesia bits and pieces another classic :thumb:


----------



## tartanhaggis

Kiashuma said:


> Great tunes, what about artemesia bits and pieces another classic :thumb:


Takes me back ...... the metro , the arches , the bunker and a few giggs in a park


----------



## Kiashuma

The metro was class! I still have some old cd's kicking about might need to dig them out tonight


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

Andyg_TSi said:


> Anyone got any Vera's?...................laaaaavely!!!
> 
> The Shamen - Ebeneezer Goode - YouTube


This was the UK number 1 when I was born...

Just so you don't feel too young.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## R7KY D

BOOM !!!!! Where did I pull this one from


----------



## s29nta

Loved that DNA tune back in the day:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Anthem from the vinyl gold mine...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Listen tune


----------



## DJ X-Ray

One of the greatest pieces of vinyl you'll ever hear.. A masterpiece


----------



## VUXLOZ

Rat Pack.... nuff said!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Just dug this baby out the crates and whacked it on my turntable, as you do... I forgot just how sick this tune is


----------



## Andyg_TSi

cant believe I forgot about this one!!!


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## Andyg_TSi

I know some thought this was cheddar, but still a floor filler!!






and this


----------



## Andyg_TSi

cant recall posting this before either:






or this banger


----------



## Andyg_TSi

a few soulful vocal tracks


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## chr15rey

Check YouTube for some recent oldskool dreamscape events
but in the meantime





£20 tops & £3.00 bottled Evian, ah to do it again


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Schuey




----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Big tune.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## craigeh123

chr15rey said:


> Check YouTube for some recent oldskool dreamscape events
> but in the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £20 tops & £3.00 bottled Evian, ah to do it again


Ive got a dreamscape 20 tapepack and the dreamscape vinyl albums


----------



## Gary_LB

Just found this thread there are some top tunes on here!

Anyone on here used to go to Labrynth?

A few of my faves that immediately spring to mind but i could be here all day lol


----------



## gérard83

Special dedicated to X-ray 
do U remenber this


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah that's a tune. Nice dub on the other side as well:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Talking of funky..


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pullbacks with 2 copies of this at a gaf and it's all over


----------



## Gary_LB

The MOOG EP is a belter!


----------

